# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  درخواست برنامه Packer

## yashar_2006

سلام
من یه برنامه داشتم که 1 یا 2 بار استفاده کردم و اسمش یادم نیست
یه برنامه بود که وقتی پروژه بیسک رو میساختیم میتونستیم فایلهای جانبی مثل dll و ocx و دیتابیس و غیره رو بهش بچسبونیم و تبدیلش کنیم به یه فایل پرتابل بدون فایل جانبی
کسی اسم برنامه رو میدونه یا داره برام آپلود کنه ؟

----------


## samiasoft

شما میتونید از برنامه های پکر استفاده کنید. مثل :
ASPack 2.29
BoxedApp Packer 3.2
Enigma Virtual Box 7.10
The Enigma Protector 3.1

----------


## YasserDivaR

دو تای اولی که پکر هستند
اما اولی رو من به شدت مخالفم
ASPack دورانش تموم شد
هر فایلی پک بشه توسط یک سری نرم افزار ها ویروس شناخته میشه
دومی رو تست نکردم
اما دوتای آخری بسیار قدرتمند هستند ولی پیشنهادی من
vmware ThinAPP

----------

